# I need help. . . how much do i charge to install windows



## ibuilddreamhome

Whats the going rate per window to install???


----------



## Cole

Well I am getting $3000 a window here.


































Seriously, no one will be able to give you a price. Its a simple as this:

How much do you want to make an hour? 
How many windows can you set in an hour?
How many windows are you installing?
How much are the materials/windows?
What is your overhead?

BTW- There is no such thing as a going rate!


----------



## Cole

Please no double posting! One post will get plenty of responses!


----------



## J F

We were up to about 1.9 M$ per...but since my ex partner is doin' it cheaper we're down to about a pig's foot per. Your price may vary.

And yes, we're all very sarcastic pre-pig feet.

J


----------



## ChrWright

Sounds like U-Build-It to me...


----------



## HomeSealed

These guys are smarta$$es...Seriously though, cost plus $12. I close 100% of my sales at that rate.


----------



## ibuilddreamhome

*ok new here sorry*

I have taken over an existing project and am also new to the game. I have to install around 30 casement windows ranging from 2'6"x4' to 4'x4-6'. Also i have 4 bay windows that are 5'x6'. Last but not least i have 3 10' combos to install. The materials have already been purchased by the homeowner and he is wanting an estimate on what it would take for me to install these. I thought that a lump sum per window installed would be the best way to go, but if anyone has some suggestions for me feel free to let me know here or email me at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## neolitic

The last window I installed ran about $21k.
It was attached to a bathroom though.


----------



## ibuilddreamhome

*One More Thing*

The windows are all Anderson 400 or Archatectural series windows.


----------



## bujaly

ibuilddreamhome said:


> Whats the going rate per window to install???


Not sure how much I would charge for a dream window my man.. :whistling
Seriously, how many different window styles are there? How many different sizes of windows in the styles? Where is you location of that size and style of that window? Is it in that foyer where it's 24 feet up?
To many variables my man?
Better question. How are you building homes and not come across the cost of windows, unless of course, your building incarceration systems..





HomeSealed said:


> These guys are smarta$$es...Seriously though, cost plus $12. I close 100% of my sales at that rate.


REALLY? I understand you have every expense in there, but if you install 10 windows, the company is only putting $120 in the bank?


----------



## J F

Alrightbuild....yes, we're being smartassssses....do some searches (on this site)....learn a little...ask more informed questions (it takes some work)...J


----------



## J F

sorry...ibuilddreamhome...is what i meant to say...

J


----------



## bujaly

J F said:


> We were up to about 1.9 M$ per...but since my ex partner is doin' it cheaper we're down to about a pig's foot per. Your price may vary.
> 
> And yes, we're all very sarcastic pre-pig feet.
> 
> J





J F said:


> Alrightbuild....yes, we're being smartassssses....do some searches (on this site)....learn a little...ask more informed questions (it takes some work)...J





J F said:


> sorry...ibuilddreamhome...is what i meant to say...
> 
> J


WOW!! With the way you post, you will be at 1,000,000 in not time..


----------



## bujaly

What I meant to say, is that you like to string your replies along...


----------



## bujaly

A LOT!!!:laughing:
:laughing:
:laughing:
:laughing:
:clap::clap::clap:
:thumbup:


----------



## ChrWright

neolitic said:


> The last window I installed ran about $21k.
> It was attached to a bathroom though.


:laughing:


----------



## ibuilddreamhome

*im stubborn too*

As far as the smartassss coments go. . . i can take em as well as i dish em out. Basically what ya'll are saying is that you suggest manafactures cost +15-25% for every window installed with adjustments made to accebility an so on. What I wanna know is if this pricing is basically the industry standard?


----------



## J F

bujaly said:


> What I meant to say, is that you like to string your replies along...


or...I'm not very concisive....guilty...I'll add to this late...J


----------



## J F

....r


----------



## J F

out of all this mess....what have you done? (or decided to do?)....J


----------



## ChrWright

Cole said:


> Seriously, no one will be able to give you a price. Its a simple as this:
> 
> How much do you want to make an hour?
> How many windows can you set in an hour?
> How many windows are you installing?
> How much are the materials/windows?
> What is your overhead?
> 
> BTW- There is no such thing as a going rate!


He's already told you...

Are you installing these yourself? Your own crew? Subs? Are you doing more than just the windows on this house? 

Why are you taking this job over? 

And a little introduction about you, your background, etc. etc. would go a long way toward being taken seriously.


----------



## vinylguy

ibuild,
really dude how do we know what your overhead is?
what do you pay your guys ?
also if you are taking a job over from another contractor why ?
this could be one of those fishy situation.


----------



## Pearce Services

There is a guy one town from me that charges $40/ window for vinyl replacements, that includes removing and reinstalling the trim, but he will not repair the trim that he damages, fill nail holes, paint, or even fix the typical scratches he puts in the drywall just below the window. If there is rot, insufficient insulation, or any insulation at all, he just keeps on going. He reuses the old moldy insulation. I really think he would tell you about the rot and stuff, but he doesn't speak English, and for some reason the caulk he uses on the exterior seems to peel within a year, but his lifetime warranty doesn't cover that. 

But the Customers really love the price.

IBDH......What does it cost you to do the job properly? Profitably?


----------



## Grumpy

How much does a car cost?

Think about that now for a second. You are probably thinking "That's a question I can't answer until I have more information." You are exactly right. You are thinking what kind of car, how big an engine, what features and options right? Exactly, because I am thinking the same...

What kind of window? What's the scope of work (new construction or replacement)? Who is trimming the interior? Is it even necessary to trim the interior? Who is trimming the exterior? Is it even necessary to trim the exterior?

Your answer is...




How long will each window take you to install? Multiply that by your hourly rate. If you don't know your hourly rate you should be asking your accountant this question, not us. Pricing by the going rate, is pricing by the going out of business rate. 

I personally think material markup of 15% is ridiculously low. You ask my accountant he will say you need 27% plus salesman's commission. I then like to add one more incase of mistakes, unknowns, and why not if I can get it.


----------



## Grumpy

vinylguy said:


> also if you are taking a job over from another contractor why ?


He told us the answer is "He's new to the game." When I take over a project from someone else my labor prices double and they pay for the materials even if they are already on site. Needless to say I don't take over many projects.

I'm glad you brought that up, it seems to have gotten lost in this mess.


----------



## tnt specialty

The standard rate in these parts are $100- $150/window.....


----------



## Joasis

A very misleading name....have you built a home yet?


----------



## buildenterprise

For 2 story dwellings max, $125 labor for single windows under 101 UI. That includes re-trimming the interior with EXISTING TRIM, and capping/caulking the exterior. Double units run about $175-$225. Triples, $200-$300. Bays and bows start around $500-$600 for a "simple" install, and go up from there. That's what I charge, but Idon'tbuilddreamhome either.


----------



## Grumpy

TNT and buildenterprise so cheap. You charge less than I pay my subs.


----------



## buildenterprise

Grumpy said:


> TNT and buildenterprise so cheap. You charge less than I pay my subs.


And I STILL get underbid! Those prices are assuming a larger quantity of them-if we're talking less than 10 windows the per unit price would be higher.


----------



## ChrWright

The OP seams to be MIA...


----------



## buildenterprise

ChrWright said:


> The OP seams to be MIA...


I think we scared him off....:whistling


----------



## nadonailer

I would want about $200-300 per window for my guys to do it, NOT COUNTING any trim, exterior or interior


----------



## A W Smith

a buckthreeeighty


----------



## TrimmanVa

Ive done some window replacement... i got $50 a window, thats to tear out old window and replace.


----------



## 1ost

Me and My father do a lot of window Replacements, I can buy a basic vinyl window for about 130- 150 and Install for 125 to 150. We work great together. In that price we include tear out insulate wall cavity, scrape old paint on outside of window. tear out old window weights. Keep for scrap of course, and storm windows for scrap, silicone outer edge install window Foam around window install new trim if old is messed up fill holes and caulk outside of window. 

Paint is always in a separate bid
:whistling

I Work in Columbus Ohio, Not sure what the Going Rate is. I Feel this is a fair price. Costumer is happy Im happy We get paid then onto the next project.


----------



## Lumpy

Here in sunny Silicone Valley as a GC, I can't compete with the window replacement guys. They get better pricing and pay the mechanics peanuts.


----------



## bujaly

joasis said:


> A very misleading name....have you built a home yet?


 THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kevjob

tnt specialty said:


> The standard rate in these parts are $100- $150/window.....


----------



## tnt specialty

Lumpy;............Same here

However, a kid that used to work for me said he replaced 8 windows in 5 hrs the other day....$ 200/hr. is good money....

If a guy's good at what he does, there's great opportunity out there.

Colorado lacks state licensing........and the "suedo-sub" game is common practice....Home depot does the same.

Grumpy....sounds like your simply a sales agent!


----------



## orson

tnt specialty said:


> The standard rate in these parts are $100- $150/window.....


 
My neighbor just had 3 windows replaced by Lowe's for 3000 bucks. One window was a large bay window but the other 2 were small double hung. I'm guessing he paid about 1500 for the windows, and another 1500 for install. I'm sure the installer got peanuts, but the install price seems about right. It included making the outside nice and pertty w/ custom aluminum work and caulking. Building is brick, so there was no messing w/ siding. I don't think he touched the interior.

By the way, my area is EXTREMELY competitive area for construction. Good skilled carpenters w/ all their own tools make as little as 17 bucks an hour here.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## A W Smith

*this old man,*



tnt specialty said:


> Lumpy;............Same here
> 
> However, a kid that used to work for me said he replaced 8 windows in 5 hrs the other day....$ 200/hr. is good money....
> 
> If a guy's good at what he does, there's great opportunity out there.
> 
> Colorado lacks state licensing........and the "suedo-sub" game is common practice....Home depot does the same.
> 
> Grumpy....sounds like your simply a sales agent!


Is that with capping? I can do 12 or 14 a day including delivery disposal and clean up no problem without capping.. Thats on a woodco with aluminum sash balances though not sash pockets and their required insulation.


----------



## thom

IBuildDreamHomes, To put all these guys into comments into a single statement. 

Your question describes the problem to us. You are in over your head. You've positioned yourself as being an expert at something about which you lack competence. 

Your asking for a standard price indicates a lack of understanding of the industry and your job. Your description of the work needing done seems adequate to you but a competent professional would know it gives far to little information to answer in the way you hope. There is certainly enough information for sarcastic answers, so that's what you get.

Good luck to you, better luck to your employer. You're both depending on it. The guys on this board tend to rely on competence rather than luck.


----------



## Grumpy

Lumpy said:


> Here in sunny Silicone Valley as a GC, I can't compete with the window replacement guys. They get better pricing and pay the mechanics peanuts.


Here the window replacement companies charge TOP DOLLAR. Some companies won't charge LESS than $500 for a vinyl insert window complete installed and trimed out with aluminum. Marvin wood full frame replacement starting at $1,500.

Why do I say top dollar? If I pay my sub $150 for a marvin window complete with insulation, int. & ext. trim (labor only), about $550 for a custom marvin ultimate, that leaves about $800 for aluminum material, interior trim material, caulk and profit per window. This would not include paint, drywall, wall paper etc. 

These are the going rates in my area, but windows sales is VERY high pressure around here. It's where all the used car salesmen graduate into.


----------



## HomeSealed

Grumpy said:


> TNT and buildenterprise so cheap. You charge less than I pay my subs.


Wow...I should close down and make the hour trek to Illinois if you are paying subs over $100 per window. Around here subs get anywhere from $40 to $90 per opening including install and capping. Personally I pay $50 an opening but I supply coil, caulk, wood, etc....Are you making you guys responsible for the coil etc? If so, that makes more sense.


----------



## tnt specialty

Tin men...


----------



## Grumpy

tnt specialty said:


> Tin men...


Yep and it's a hard industry to work in unless you can fight fire with fire. We don't do much windows only because our sales system is different. We prefer to cross sell and have a much much higher closing rate on windows. For example if we did their roof, we remind them we also do windows. If they call us asking about siding we encourage them to do windows first.


BTW it's $85 labor per vinyl insert window for labor with subs own caulk and aluminum and fasteners. $150 for wood full frame including labor and subs fasteners. Subs must have own vehicles, tools, insurance etc... That ALSO includes THEIR MEASREMENTS. If they made a mistake measuring they eat it, not me. We measure, we sell, and after we sell the estimator meets the sub to do the final measurement. The sub provides us with the measurements and we order the windows. 


BTW don't bother applying I have too many people calling me already. Also you can get the same just about anywhere around here.


----------



## ApgarNJ

Here in NJ, I charge a minimum of 550 bucks per window for a single unit, then a small charge for disposal of the old trim and window unit. That includes new insulation around the new frame and trimmed inside and outside. 
If they want it wrapped in alum outside it's more. For double triple and bay windows the price just keeps going up. I pretty much only install marvins, sometimes integrity. If they want vinyl replacements, I try to talk them into new units, if not. I will charge 125 per single vinyl window, 20 bucks disposal fee for the old sashes. I'm doing the work myself with one helper. I don't have a crew or a salesman out there to pay money too. I don't think I could afford to have a salesman out there getting me work unless I had several crews to run, not the way I want my business to operate. I work on quality, not quantity. People hire me, and want me on the job for the most part. 
Window replacement or door replacement is good money for the time you spend doing it. heck even the HD here near me charges 580 bucks to install an exterior door, which does not include insulation, cost of trim, or disposal of old door. I'm sure they are on the lower scale of install prices. That's why I charge a lot more to do french door and slider door installs.


----------



## Grumpy

ApgarNJ said:


> I don't have a crew or a salesman out there to pay money too. I don't think I could afford to have a salesman out there getting me work unless I had several crews to run,


HogWash! Increasing your price 10 or 15% to cover a salesman's commission and added expenses should matter much at all. Get that salesman 3 window leads a day and he will keep you and your helper busy every day, assuming the average job takes you guys only 1 day.


----------



## ApgarNJ

I don't do the volume right now for just windows alone to pay a saleman, He wouldn't be able to make a living off the amount of windows we could do with just two guys in a day. Plus having to supply the saleman with a car or reimbursement for using his vehicle. my company is not big enough to support a full time salesman. I am not ready to focus my company purely on windows and doors. I like doing larger additions and renovation jobs. 
Bigger doesn't always mean you make more money, just means you look more impressive to other people having lots of trucks and employees that you have to babysit all the time and hope they dont' screw things up for you to fix.


----------



## Marcus W

What Type Of Window.


----------



## BigLou

My "labour" charge is the cost of the window: this includes tearout, installation, capping labour & material, caulking, waste disposal, foam insulation in cavity, etc. - everything but the inside trim, minimum $300.

Therefore, $400 window = $800 installed; $200 window = $500 installed.


----------



## dougchips

ApgarNJ said:


> I don't do the volume right now for just windows alone to pay a saleman, He wouldn't be able to make a living off the amount of windows we could do with just two guys in a day. Plus having to supply the saleman with a car or reimbursement for using his vehicle. my company is not big enough to support a full time salesman. I am not ready to focus my company purely on windows and doors. I like doing larger additions and renovation jobs.
> Bigger doesn't always mean you make more money, just means you look more impressive to other people having lots of trucks and employees that you have to babysit all the time and hope they dont' screw things up for you to fix.


2 guys should be able to install 12-20 replacement windows in a day. If your average day is 15 and you pay a salesperson $50 per window then he would make $750 a day. You just need to find a sales person that will generate his/her own leads:jester: Maybe place an ad for a canvassing expert/salesperson and let them prove that they can canvass for their own leads. If my suggestion helps let me know and I will try it myself.


----------



## ApgarNJ

my business is not replacement windows. I rarely do them. and if we do, the are marvin tiltpacs, not the simpler vinyl ones that are all once piece.
the tilt pacs are easy, but not as easy and fast as the vinyl.
i make better money on doing whole units with trim, int/ext. but i'm not marketing myself as a window/door installer only. work is slow around here now. i just can't support paying a salesman. not a big enough company. and i wouldn''t be paying paying a salesman 750 bucks a day. if you are talking white vinyl replacement windows, 50 bucks a window out of that install cost is a lot. imo


----------



## TRC

That guy has no idea what he's getting into. He should start with maybe one or two windows and see how long it takes to do it right. Then figure out what to charge. But that makes too much sense probably.


----------



## skyhook

ibuilddreamhome said:


> Whats the going rate per window to install???


There is no going rate. Every job is different. Give us the address, the HO's name and phone number and a time when you won't be there, someone will go there, look at the job, speak to the HO, and get back to you. 
:jester:


----------



## JumboJack

TRC said:


> That guy has no idea what he's getting into. He should start with maybe one or two windows and see how long it takes to do it right. Then figure out what to charge. But that makes too much sense probably.


----------



## Edward

*Yoo Big Lou*

Again $300 labor + $400 window=?????????


----------



## bwalley

ibuilddreamhome said:


> Whats the going rate per window to install???


We get $20 per opening 1st floor, if you bid like that, you will get mire work than you can handle.

We don't make much, but we do a lot of volume.


----------



## JohnHomeMatters

I'm gonna lay myself open to criticism here, but it might be worth it...

DreamHome started out by asking for a "going rate." As a relative newcomer to this site and the industry, I've wanted to ask the same question many times. But I haven't because I've seen the responses others get when they ask. The general consensus among experienced contractors seems to be that we're asking the wrong question when we ask for a going rate. This seems based on good logic -- everyone has different skill levels, overhead, etc.

But I still think that the question of going rate is legitimate. Regardless of my particulars, if I can't come up with a price that's in the ballpark of the median in the industry or the price suggested by the efficient market (to the extent that there is one), I'm not going to get the job and I need to revisit my variables. The customer has the opportunity to compare bids, so if my bids aren't realistic I'm not going to get work. By asking you what you charge I'm not necessarily trying to establish my price, I may be simply trying to determine if the price I'm likely to "win" with is enough to support my current business model.

I think we need to give the "going rate" seekers a bit of a break. We might all benefit from knowing how cometetive we really are.

Bring it on...

John


----------



## Brickie

JohnHomeMatters said:


> DreamHome started out by asking for a "going rate." As a relative newcomer to this site and the industry, I've wanted to ask the same question many times. But I haven't because I've seen the responses others get when they ask. The general consensus among experienced contractors seems to be that we're asking the wrong question when we ask for a going rate. This seems based on good logic -- everyone has different skill levels, overhead, etc.
> 
> But I still think that the question of going rate is legitimate.
> I think we need to give the "going rate" seekers a bit of a break. We might all benefit from knowing how cometetive we really are.
> 
> Bring it on...
> 
> John


 
John, it's real simple concept, not that difficuct to understand, there is NO GOING RATE.:no::no:


----------



## SLSTech

John, John, John - the only way you are going to find out the "Going Rate" is if you get your competitors to tell you what they charge. (Did I mention the feds frown on that also) What I may charge a 100 bucks for as a so called going rate here, won't fly in NY, San Fran, or even your area. 

Look at a few of the drywall & painting threads where they talk about their rates - they can vary by as much as a dollar a SF. None of them can help you unless they are in your area. Does this make it a little clearer to you?


----------



## The Red

*The way it is!!!*

I agree with the post above..... Every area of the country charges there cost. So it is hard to do it that way....


----------



## ARF housework

*Can some one please tell me how much should i charge for 15 windows in TX how much are windows going for*


----------



## JumboJack

ARF housework said:


> *Can some one please tell me how much should i charge for 15 windows in TX how much are windows going for*


----------



## kevjob

re-read this post your answer lies within. :clap:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

> *Can some one please tell me how much should i charge for 15 windows in TX how much are windows going for*


Yes, I can tell you.

I hope this helps.

Andy.


----------



## RED HORSE 554

lots of things need answered to find the amount needed wall type stucco wood siding block or brick are the windows being cut to fit or are they recent enough that the size standard will work. is the windows anderson pella or best built wood with metal clad or alum. vinyl each takes a bit differant method of instalation. But on avg useing big box windows 700 a window. and this as well is a guess


----------



## KylefromASPEKT

im looking to replace some windows in the Toronto Ontario area...any idea of a rough quote per window. they are 53x61 side sliders, aluminum trim outside ?


----------



## silvertree

I'm sorry, but telling the going rate or sharing prices is a clear violation of the Sherman Anti Trust Act. Seriously:nerd:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

> im looking to replace some windows in the Toronto Ontario area...any idea of a rough quote per window. they are 53x61 side sliders, aluminum trim outside ?


You should start a new thread on this.


----------



## RED HORSE 554

*aluminum causes condensation*



KylefromASPEKT said:


> im looking to replace some windows in the Toronto Ontario area...any idea of a rough quote per window. they are 53x61 side sliders, aluminum trim outside ?


 Go with a vinyl window they seem to not condensate as badly as the aluminum do.This will keep you trim and inside of window in better shape.The window replacement have many vareations and costs can change with each method used to instal them. The avg could be as less as 700 a window and as high as 3000 depending on the kind brand and methods used to install the new windows.But still a guess and we havent considered the unseen work that could exsist.


----------

